# Best Strain



## cincy boy

I just had to post something in this forum i was sick of it saying NEVER  

So what does everbody think is the best strain they themselves have smoked


----------



## Weeddog

The best strain I have ever grown and smoked is white widow.  I have some blueberry seeds that I plan on trying out some time this year if I can ever get over this WW.


----------



## cincy boy

I v only smoked white widow once my friend grow it and we smoked a joint then he got robbed so that was the end to that


----------



## Weeddog

it is for sure worth growin, much better than anything goin round these parts.


----------



## cincy boy

I would love to get my hands on some of those seeds I just dont want to buy them unless there cheap


----------



## Weeddog

seeds were very reasonable.  check out the nirvana section at doc chronics website.  fast shipping and very discrete packaging.  i also put on my cc.   ordering those seeds was the smartest thing i ever did since i started growing.  i dont think one would ever burn out on the ww.  its allways good till the last choker hit. and i mean one bowl will stone 8 ppl and still be cookin.  white widow is da stuff, man.


----------



## cincy boy

I think Im going to invest in some and keep a male so i have a lot of seeds for a while


----------



## Weeddog

buy good seeds and grow a healthy mom to clone from.  if you have the space, that is.

i too would like to save some males, but just for breeding diff strains.  fresh seeds would be nice too.  if one plays his cards right, he will only have to order seeds once.


----------



## cincy boy

Thats what I want to do have fresh seeds and such


----------



## MarPassion

Seeds that you grow yourself are always of less quality then from a good breeder. I have tried this myself a few times and although they germinate, seeds from Nirvana are always much better in quality and have almost always a 100% germination rate.

It's better to keep a clone of your best producing plant. It takes some work but it's the best you can do.


----------



## Weeddog

i agree, a good mom will hook one up for a long time.  get plenty of practice cloning.  a clone mean s you will know exactly what kind of plant your growin.  clones will allways be female and the same traits that the mom had.  choose the best of all for a mom.


----------



## trkong88

until recently I would have said I wasn't sure what the best I had smoked was (they were all good in different ways) but that was before I smoked white widow, that is definetely the best!


----------



## MarPassion

I actually like polm, it's quite a great taste and mix it sometimes with a little bit Thai to get a real long high. I don't like the WW or Super Skunk anymore because it's so strong.  

Here's a picture of it: http://www.420hash.com/moroccanprimerohash.html


----------



## cincy boy

Hey mar this is  a little off topic but over in amsterdam when you buy bud from the shops do they take your name and monitor how much your buying and shit   I read this somewhere


----------



## MarPassion

I don't live in Amsterdam but close to Rotterdam. They have closed a lot of coffeeshops this year because they want to be a little stricter and for the Euro laws.

But there are still enough of them and it seems that ilegal growing is on the rise because of this. We also have special grow shops orientated for Cannabis growing and there profits skyrocket the last few months.

I think they come back from what they have decided because it just gives more problems to close down coffeeshops. 

But to come back on your question. No they never ask for your name or anything. You can just buy from a big list of what they have. Seems so onreal for a lot of people but here it is normal and you don't get excited about it.


----------



## cincy boy

Do you buy it in like grams (joints) and how much is it


----------



## Weeddog

bump

good question


----------



## MarPassion

You buy the stuff in grams, but you can also buy joints a peace.
The prices differ to what you order. Super Skunk is cheap and strong and one of the most popular smokes around here. But most for the young kids that starting out, but still a lot of veterans smoke SS also still regularly.

2.5 grams kost you about 12 Euro. These are grams from Kilo grams, not sure if you guys have the same grams.


----------



## cincy boy

12 euro in the us is like 20 dollers and we have 28 garms an ounce and 16 ounces a pound 1 gram here equals 0.001 kilograms


----------



## Weeddog

so that figures round $60 usd for a quarter oz bag.  bout the same price in my part of the us for street stuff.  i cant bring myself to even smoke that crap any more.


----------



## cincy boy

I got some good street shit and been growing that for a coupel years its so much better than what i bought commercial growers just dont care of the qaulity but more how much they yeild ($$$$$$$$$) me I dont sell Any more just smoke I was soo sick Of doing it to much of a hassel but i guess you could say it was worth it  200$$ every 2 3 days


----------



## Weeddog

i know what you mean,  that extra cabbage sure does come in handy to pay the bills with.  helps to upgrade grow room equip also.


----------



## cincy boy

hahaha  cant say i havent dont that


----------



## Diseased Strain

Best I ever smoked is my uncle's G-13 he get's sent to him for his cancer. The government grow some good shit.


----------



## MarPassion

Would that be Canada DS?


----------



## nobogart

i would have to say trainwreck followed by NL then master kush and.........

oh hell i like so many it is hard to choose!


----------



## Herbsparky

Personal favorite of mine has to be the 'Beauty and the Beast'. Mango was another fav of mine as well as Hindu Kush. All worthy of being grown.


----------



## Lil Squirt

Well lots to choose from but I think my all time faves of ones I tried have been ChocoChunk!  Now I alos love skunk which is popular aroind my parts....i love a sativa high 
Now when I was a young teen I liked Panama Red, & Columbian Gold but haven't seen that strain in my area in a long time.


----------



## nobogart

would love to run accross some real Panama Red these days i remeber that smoke it was wonderful!


----------



## Weeddog

now yalls bringing back to me memories of the 70's..   ahhh,,  what a nice time that was.  the best weed was $35 / oz.  

sigh.....  them was the days......


----------



## brainwreck

my favo's: Snow White, White Rose and Angel Dust, all strains heavier than WW, i can guarantee that, but some of them are hard to find, especially the seeds. Snow White won't be a prob, but WR and AD will be moe difficult to find, haven't found much seedbanks who sell these seeds, and when they sell them, they are pretty expensive.

greetz


----------



## thewebjunkie

maple leaf is the best skunk i have smoked so far


----------



## BeCool

Does the white widow produce well. Is it easy to grow? is it mold resistent and does it grow uniformly


----------



## pranicfever

Bringin back an old thread.....


Northern Lights is and will always be my favorite... I don't know why but it has me hooked...

White Widow is my second Favorite

Followed up only by White Russian & Hawaiian Indica

Yup... All wonderful Strains....


----------



## massproducer

The best i have ever smoked and grown has to be this Hash Plant from Sensi, that I am growing right now.  If you like strong indica's then holy crap you will enjoy this.
Best sativa I have grown and smoked has to be Super silver Haze.  
Wow, these are for experienced smokers only though.  I shared a blunt mixed with both strains with one of my good friends and he was hurling for about an hour, so I dont think that he liked them. LOL


----------



## dank

whats goin on around here, how about acapoko gold... anybody?...


----------



## rebelwithoutacause

When i was in amsterdam i tried some silver haze which i thoroughly liked, very nice up buzz.


----------



## zouse1234

cincy boy, i have a few female seeds of the white widow how could i get them to you to try??


----------



## Ogof

The best strain is what I am presently smoking or growing. Anything else is just a wish.


----------



## flipmode

shit when its al you got youll smoke it.but streets shit is some of the best.unless you get it from from some grimme ************ in the ghetto.i been smoking street shit all my life ,diffrent strains,most good ,we all came across,that mexican shit,they need to burn that whole crop down.that shit is nasty.makes you think,damn i just wasted 20 bucks,and got a headache





			
				Weeddog said:
			
		

> so that figures round $60 usd for a quarter oz bag. bout the same price in my part of the us for street stuff. i cant bring myself to even smoke that crap any more.


----------



## A 5th Lower

I'd say WW and silver haze are the 2 best strains I've ever had. However, when I go to Amsterdam (which hopefully will be relatively soon) I need to try out as many as possible. and some european shrooms. mmm... shrooms.


----------



## flipmode

i say turtle power and ww.skunk and haze is pretty good too


----------



## Biffdoggie

My buddy (the guy who educated me in cultivation) did a batch of afgahni one time about four years ago. We all sat down and burned a big old hog-leg as usual. About ten minuted later I had to ge tup and leave, I went for a walk to the beach. I got totally paranoid (heavy smoker, never any problems before) and just had to get away from everyone, lasted for about a half an hour, then all was well. Onlt the first batch came out that strong. So I guess that's the strongest weed I've ever had, not sure of the best though, I kind of think jack herer, it had this pungent odor to it, almost like a solvent or gas or something, really different.


----------



## SheStayHigh

The best strain I've eva had was sum Sour D but I know there's far better.  However, I'm a conoseuir interested in coppin sum of the best shyt around....somebody holla @ me.


----------



## Stuey

My faviort strain to smoke is NL's, NYCD a close 2nd!


----------



## mulberry's dream

of great good herb, your looking at $100 a 1/4  most places.


----------



## Vaudeville Poofter

What ever is passing over my teeth


----------



## wesman123123

2 of my favs are blueberry and grapefruit, grapefruit weed smells and taste just like it and it gets you pretty damn high as well, and blueberry smells like blueberries and gets u super high i almost fainted from smokin that and i thought i wasnt real some wierd shit


----------



## Darth BongWongDong

i have some skunkberry on the way...but from research and questions...white russion and ak 47 are perhaps the best...i think they are one hit wonders that cripple you....


----------



## astra007

let me see; legends ultimate indica, blueberry, blue rhino, blue widow, black widow, white widow, hash, hashberry, strawberry cough, ak-47, white rhino, white russian, power plant, NL#5, romulan, timewarp, papaya. mango, heavy duty fruity. medicine man, sweettooth, godbud, dutch treat, sweetgod, tvk, and this whatever mix im smoking now...........


----------



## Fiction

My favorite top 3- Church, Nyc Sour diesel, and Knockout


----------



## astra007

ok, where do you get church and knockout?


----------



## Fiction

You can find church seeds at greenhouse seeds and the knockout is a local thing. It's a very dank haze.


----------



## astra007

thank you, my friend


----------



## Darth BongWongDong

hey astra, if ya can find church in country, lemme know bro.....greenhouse is amsterdam...dam dam dam


----------



## astra007

www.buzzgrower.com        they carry greenhouse so email them and inquire


----------



## hgih

ak-47, church, sour diesel


----------



## lefty

back in the 80s i had a friend whos mom new peeps in hawwaii and she came back w/ an ounce of hawaiin blue! it was the sweetest shit i ever smoked!!!!


----------



## P. BLAZUH

cincy boy said:
			
		

> I just had to post something in this forum i was sick of it saying NEVER
> 
> So what does everbody think is the best strain they themselves have smoked


 Me myself The best weed I've ever smoked would have to be either AK-47, Purple Afgahni, El nino,or Grand Daddy Purple. Where I'm from Purple weed is in high demand,  because of it's sweet taste and smell and it packs one hell of a punch.


----------



## the hump

Weeddog said:
			
		

> The best strain I have ever grown and smoked is white widow. I have some blueberry seeds that I plan on trying out some time this year if I can ever get over this WW.


 blue berry is a good plant to grow . i just grew 8 plants under 400 watt hps and am getting close to a pound of super stiky highest quality pot you will ever smoke. one good bong hit and your down for the count.


----------



## yeskadealaska

I was reading about the best strain was white widow.  i dont know where you guys are from, but it sounds like you are deprived of many other strains.  Living in southern California, i ve seen alskan thunder****, og afghans, all kinds of blueberries, puna from punana co. Hawaii among other locally grown strains.  We also get some good indicas from south of the border we call it super-mex. Ive smoked white rhino and I think ive smoked white russian, but most of those highs seem short lived.  All the stuff you mention in these postings sound very commercial like your following smoking instructions from high times or some dutch or canadian tourist handbook.  Also forgot to mention the Red Hair weed locally grown.  Way differenet kind of high.  Did i also mention their overpriced strains.  Just becausethere full of crystals , have flamboyant colors, or were grown by some *** in holland or canada claiming to have invented the strain doesn't mean its worth 400 oz.  you might be fooling a bunch of kids, but all that stuff don't mean ****.  Weve either seen, grown, or smoked these so called new strains.  I haven't even begun to mention what they have in Northern Ca. studio Growers give it up.  The reason why you hide behind these .com networks is because everyone in the hood can spot marks like u.


----------



## bloodly1

Bro... who pissed in YOUR Wheaties?  

Ok... you're better than everyone else... Everyone here sucks and you rock.  

Feel better?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Damn dude why do you come over here busting balls. Let me say were not deprived of any strains we just choose to grow what we want not what you want. You talk about all these strains. Do you grow them? I bet your a buyer right? *


----------



## JJBlue22

Wow! is this the only reason you came to this site just to start hating on everybody?? keep critizism to yourself, I'm sure nobody appreciated your post.


----------



## S']['()|\|3D

I think he's angry cuz someone sold him some oregano claiming to be white widow :fid:


----------



## Geter-D1

LOL LOL  he needs to be hit over the :hitchair: probably another little kid thats done too much reading and really dont know any better :fid: ill play the violin for him since hes so dam smart ..:rofl: thats what i think of your opinion


----------



## clever_intuition

yeskadealaska said:
			
		

> I was reading about the best strain was white widow.  i dont know where you guys are from, but it sounds like you are deprived of many other strains.  Living in southern California, i ve seen alskan thunder****, og afghans, all kinds of blueberries, puna from punana co. Hawaii among other locally grown strains.  We also get some good indicas from south of the border we call it super-mex. Ive smoked white rhino and I think ive smoked white russian, but most of those highs seem short lived.  All the stuff you mention in these postings sound very commercial like your following smoking instructions from high times or some dutch or canadian tourist handbook.  Also forgot to mention the Red Hair weed locally grown.  Way differenet kind of high.  Did i also mention their overpriced strains.  Just becausethere full of crystals , have flamboyant colors, or were grown by some *** in holland or canada claiming to have invented the strain doesn't mean its worth 400 oz.  you might be fooling a bunch of kids, but all that stuff don't mean ****.  Weve either seen, grown, or smoked these so called new strains.  I haven't even begun to mention what they have in Northern Ca. studio Growers give it up.  The reason why you hide behind these .com networks is because everyone in the hood can spot marks like u.



*Not to be to offensive but this kind of crap needs to remaine in the "hood" and not be brought in to all of our peace loving lives.* We are here learning, growing or just talking and yes some people are making money off what they do. Who really cares either way that is our buissiness. As too what the best high is from bud......correct me if I am wrong but it really does differ from person to person (So your chronic could be my dirt). You know whats good for you not all of us so get off your soap box chill out, smoke some weed and read. Back to the question though, my favorite so far is Alaskan Tange. It tasted like oranges when you exhaled and gave you a hightened high. You did not get stoned off of this bud, it was amazing I have only had it once and that was like 12 years ago but I still remember it to this day


----------



## Mutt

Well the dudes post was months ago and never posted again....guess his "daddy or mommy" cuaght him. lol
Me i like any good well cured homegrown bud. Didn't ever have a strain grown and harvested right i didn't like. lol
Sorta like pizza and sex. no matter how bad still pretty good  (schwagg exluded of course)

but give major props to the "pissed on the wheaties" that about summed it up LOL


----------



## soto88

yeskadealaska said:
			
		

> I was reading about the best strain was white widow. i dont know where you guys are from, but it sounds like you are deprived of many other strains. Living in southern California, i ve seen alskan thunder****, og afghans, all kinds of blueberries, puna from punana co. Hawaii among other locally grown strains. We also get some good indicas from south of the border we call it super-mex. Ive smoked white rhino and I think ive smoked white russian, but most of those highs seem short lived. All the stuff you mention in these postings sound very commercial like your following smoking instructions from high times or some dutch or canadian tourist handbook. Also forgot to mention the Red Hair weed locally grown. Way differenet kind of high. Did i also mention their overpriced strains. Just becausethere full of crystals , have flamboyant colors, or were grown by some *** in holland or canada claiming to have invented the strain doesn't mean its worth 400 oz. you might be fooling a bunch of kids, but all that stuff don't mean ****. Weve either seen, grown, or smoked these so called new strains. I haven't even begun to mention what they have in Northern Ca. studio Growers give it up. The reason why you hide behind these .com networks is because everyone in the hood can spot marks like u.


 
Yea im from cali too and i can see where ur coming from.But to be honest it aint even like that where I come from.When you see something over priced dont buy it.And all the stuff in the hood is usually stolen from the medical shops.I remember dudes tryin to sell stuff that wasnt even cured before.You dont have to bring ur street image to the forums man besides that would mean u trying to be thuggish on a .com


----------



## Hick

> .You dont have to bring ur street image to the forums man besides that would mean u trying to be thuggish on a .com


rofl..."Yea"..and pull yer britches up, ya' look stupid..


----------



## fleshstain

it seems all the attention might revive on old thread....my personal favorite grow/smoke is mk-ultra....the buzz seems to last forever and you can still function....if you don't smoke too much that is....


----------



## marcnh

So anyhoo, I know this is an old post, but I would like to mention that the best weed I ever smoked was trainwreck x white russian.  MAN, I get some good weed, but this stuff kept me stoned longer than anything else and sent me into the heavens with my mind wondering thinking up all kinds of great ideas, like an exploration of the mind.  That was bought in northern cali.  It was also cured for a long time.  The **** would take a long time to dry out.


----------



## White Widow

Well, I guess my name says it all. White Widow would have to be my favorite, then after that I like OG Kush, Chernobyl, and Northern lights (Because it's grow cycle is short).

I'm surprised I didn;t see chemo bud listed here though the AK-47 is comparable. Also worth noting that the real CHEMO bud is extremely rare to find unless you work for the experimental farm in Ottawa (capital of) Canada which grows fr medical (cancer) treatment


----------



## Dankerz

there never has been and never will be a BEST STRAIN..! one mans junk is another man gold, to each his own! i like my buddies VENOMBERRy Clone Only strain that only 5-6 people have been able to grow and taste this fine herb worldwide..its by far the best i have ever had ever!


----------



## Dankerz

oh and my WhiterhinoXwhitewidow cross of course


----------



## Dankerz

and my "Moondica's"   lol


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Satori. 1 hit and you are HIGH, 2 or 3 hits and you better have no place to go.


----------



## NorCalHal

This is like asking "who is the hottest chick?". 

There is no right answer.


----------



## kubefuism

*This thread won't die*... But I'll side with Dankerz, to each his/her own. And with that stated....My favs are Skunk #5 and N.L.


----------



## Legendary Genetics

I definitely believe that Cinderella 99 is the greatest strain. 

1. Cinderella 99
2. African Black Magic

After that it's too tough to call for me. Currently I'm hoping to stabilize a cross I created of African Black Magic and Chocolate Thai, I really have high hopes for this project.


----------



## blondeboy

Black Africa/Sheba is totally the best weed to grow and smoke, but I&#8217;m having a hard time finding any seeds.  Does anyone know anyone who sells them? Lace the weed with cocaine is the shad dazzle. Yummy!  That mixture will  put you inside a whole different cosmo dimension. Cinderella 99 and Apollo 11 gives me the giggles.


----------



## jungle

......I like cannolope haze....it's like taking off extremly fast in a roller coaster....like it's a little over the top.... after the first jolt you can cruise on into  varied experiences...some spiritual...some creative...some talkative....sometimes a little trippy...It also has the most beautifull smell...of melon.....


----------



## OGKushman

OG KUSH


/thread


----------



## Strawberry Cough

MarPassion said:
			
		

> Seeds that you grow yourself are always of less quality then from a good breeder. I have tried this myself a few times and although they germinate, seeds from Nirvana are always much better in quality and have almost always a 100% germination rate.
> 
> It's better to keep a clone of your best producing plant. It takes some work but it's the best you can do.



Then you aren't allowing them to ripen to proper time.  My seeds so far are 100% germination rate.

Also I like WW.


----------



## OldSkool

I would agree Straw. There is nothing magical to making good germinating seeds other than to start with a healthy plant that has been fed and watered and allowed to flower through to the end. Unfortunately most ppl can't seem to wait that long! Especially with sativas since the timing is so important for a clean, clear, crisp head high that you don't want to let it go past the point of thc degradation into cbns.


----------



## blondeboy

Check out my rules, they may be of use to some ppl.


----------



## 2Dog

Northern Lights.


----------



## dirtyolsouth

HI,

I agree with NorCalHal...  It's all personal preference and so subjective...  But I do think a person's level of pot snobbery is directly related to what they have consistent access to.  We don't all live in med mj states...  YET!  

I don't live in Cali where I have access to countless strains of weed.  What I have access to is in my closets or in my jars.  Over the years I've made many trips to Amsterdam and when I'm there I'll of course smoke umpteen thousand kinds of weed and usually one of the few strains that still works on my melon after my tolerance is on stun is Super Silver Haze...   Incredible buzz.  It makes my body tingle...

Someday when I have more than 5' of growing height again I'm going to grow some!

Peace!


----------



## bshack79

Ok just found my new favorite strain.. its called Sour Diesel X Hashplant..... very very good stuff..


----------



## meds4me

Berry Thunder a mix of mATANUSKA THUNDER F and Blueberry.....nite nite


----------



## AKalltheway

The best weed i ever had was ak47 with dr hemps the leveller in a real close 2nd


----------



## kaneboy

skywalker,madness(world of seeds),a11xc99,and any chemdog


----------



## OldSkool

I forgot to post my favorite smoke!

THAI STICK man. The best high I ever had back in the day when you could get it regularly in So. Cal. and it was FRESH too!

Now I have to say I haven't tried most of the newer strains you all are familiar with. I think you all ought to send me a pinch of whatever you have and I'll write a report!!!


----------



## all-ways-high

The Best Smoke I Have Had Has  Got To Be "five A Live" It Was So Nice It Was A Creeper We Got So High Good Times Good Times Lmao


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

kaneboy said:
			
		

> skywalker,madness(world of seeds),a11xc99,and any chemdog



I just ordered some of Joey's A11 x C99.  I have grown both of these strains and thought the cross sounded like it would be great--glad to know it is up there with "the best".


----------

